
There Is No Console War Because Xbox Moved on and Left PlayStation Behind - Yhippa
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kevinmurnane/2020/02/09/there-is-no-console-war-because-xbox-moved-on-and-left-playstation-behind/#6bd74a2774c2
======
dlojudice
Microsoft / XBox / Azure

Google / Stadia / Google Cloud

Sony / Playstation... / AWS?

A partnership between AWS and Sony would not be a surprise...

